# Upper NY & New England, snow?



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

The latest from the Mad Man. Could GV get some snow? and perhaps the guys in northern new england?

_Heavy Rain, Heavy Storms, Colder, Snow?
THE CURRENT UPPER-LEVEL LOW WILL PRODUCE A LOT OF RAIN IN THE EAST AND A LINE OF STORMS. THE COLD PUNCH FOLLOWS FOR EARLY NEXT WEEK, AND THE SPECULATION ON A STORM FOR THE NORTHEAST CONTINUES...

The current storm is producing heavy rain across the Southeast, and that heavy rain will spread northward during the next 24 hours. I don't think there will be any major flooding, but some small streams may rise due to the heavy nature of the rain. A wedge of warm, humid air will come up the Eastern Seaboard Saturday, and that will be the fuel for a line of gusty storms along the cold front. The map below shows where the heavy storms may develop across the mid-Atlantic Saturday. The threat will be for wind gusts to 50 mph with the storms.

The cold blast as talked about this week will come through the northern Plains Saturday, the Great Lakes Sunday, and the Northeast Sunday night. Snow showers will develop across the Great Lakes Monday, and some areas could pick up a coating to a couple of inches of snow.

Now, speculation continues on the storm across the Northeast Tuesday. The GFS has backed off from any storm, while the EURO and DGEX models continue to show the storm coming. I think that a storm will come and that eastern New York from the upper Hudson Valley into Vermont is the place to be for an early season snowstorm. I will have more on the storm this weekend...
_


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

South of me in ski country .And only a dusting they're saying.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;614357 said:


> South of me in ski country .And only a dusting they're saying.


isnt that what they said back in Oct 06?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No they said rain.


----------

